# Rabbit searching!!



## FallenRabbit (Aug 13, 2012)

Hey everyone! I found a rabbit on the internet! It is a 2 year old female rabbit, spayed too! she is playful and friendly. She isn't used to be picked up. Once you pick her up she is fine though. I need to be able to pick up the rabbit before this week ends! The rabbit likes to come outside for only about an hour a day then goes back inside on her own. She loves cilantro, kale, and strawberry tops! Looks like I got to start growing vegies.
She is VERY litter box trianed. She comes with food,hay, litter, and treats.
Just wanted to keep you all updated!


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 13, 2012)

My question is... 
If the hutch isn't finished before we need to pick the rabbit up ( the owners are moving) where do we put the rabbit. I have a dog crate with rust on the wire opening part and on the higher windows (on the sides). The rust can come off (I tried this morning). Is it bad if I can't get ALL the rust off? Will it be harmful? 
Could I put... like a piece of plywood over the door so she doesn't come in contact with the rust?
I could maybe put a tarp over the door..
Ideas?
Tonight I plan to spend my whole night trying to get it off! Any materials needed would be helpful!
I'm trying to get a steel wool thing to scrub the rust off with baking soda paste or vinegar.


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 13, 2012)

I guess I have missed that your mom finally said yes to a bun?

Anyway, congrats on finding one. She sounds like a sweetheart. It's a big decision to get a bun at your age and have an outdoor bun and all the responsibility that goes with that

As far as the rust, depending on how bad it is, I would think that a bun eating rusted metal canNOT be a good thing so preventing her getting to it is important. How long would she be in the temp cage? Would she be outside in this?

A tarp she might chew but you could try that. If she can't get to the edges she might leave it alone.

Plywood could work but is it treated? Bunny will chew on wood. Also wood absorbs moisture and urine too.

I think alot of this will depend on how long she will be in this cage......


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 13, 2012)

Well she said:
"You can get one! NO MORE or the first one will go away.."
"It can't come inside!"
"You need to pay for the hutch."
"Ask your dad too!"
I need to ask my dad tonight, he will usually say what did your mom say? Okay that is fine.

Her name is Petunia. She sometimes responds to her name...

She will be outside in the dog carrier untill we finish the hutch. I'm not sure how long though. I need to ask my dad, go to the supply store, cut the wood, start building. I think I can have the hutch finished in two days. The run will prob. not take very long.

Well the owner said you can get her: Today and thursday. Sunday I can pick her up early or after 5 PM.

I'm thinking by sunday it will be finished and I will have the supplies.


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 13, 2012)

Well if you can get the hutch finished by Sunday and not have to worry about a temp cage than i would go that route. Wait to pick her up til Sunday.

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## LakeCondo (Aug 13, 2012)

If the rusted area is just temporary, just fasten some cardboard over it. And If you can get all you can of the rust off, that should be ok, too. It depends on how much chewing on metal Petunia does, but frankly I don't think rust is any worse than removing enamel on metal. Give her enough other things to chew on & they should keep her busy.arty::great:arty:


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! Talking to my dad soon! Oh and I'm getting steel wool and a wire brush today to try to fix it up.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 14, 2012)

I asked my mom today about a rabbit. She said "show your dad the drawings of the hutches and ask if he will help you build one." 
I explained all the stuff about the rabbit I want. She said interest and smiled. At the end she said, "Talk to your dad." 
I think it is a yes. 
No bringing it inside tho! SO I will be freezing water bottles, tile, all that junk. I will also buy a fan to place outside for the rabbit to cool down in 
OH and rust update! Most of it (75 %) came off the front bars. The one side is a little rusty. I could put pictures up if you want. I will continue to scrub the bars tomorrow. If it isnt safe, I will put cardboard on it and cut holes in it for air. He will only be in there when it is really hot (I call it a cool room) or when we are building the hutch. 

I'm going to give the owner $50 for the rabbit. She didn't want anything but I have to!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Aug 14, 2012)

My concern with her being in a dog kennel outside is q lot of predators can reach inside the slots. Even if they're not able to kill her that way, they can sure as heck torment her and scare her. Plus, most raccoons cab figure out how to open a sliding latch like that.

Is there anyway you could keep her in the garage until the hutch is finished?


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 14, 2012)

Well I can put up the photo of the carrier. It has bars on the sides (at the top of the sides). At the door there are bars. To open up the carrier you have to have both hands *(one on each of the bars) and you need to pull up for the first bar and down on the second. I don't think a racoon could be able to do that. I plan to put it on a higher place (table) while she is outside.

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/product.jsp?productId=46472&cm_mmc=Google-_-Pet%20Supplies%20PLA_Pet%20Supplies%20Crates%20Mats-_-{creative}-_-Pet%20Supplies%20Crates%20Mats_Exact&gclid=CJ-Tps-s57ECFWoZQgodXiAA9w

It is that carrier but it has a different color. It is also smaller than the one I have.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 14, 2012)

Photos OF THE CARRIER:








































Is it unsafe?


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 14, 2012)

re: tarp, I use a waterproof all-purpose tarp under an x-pen set-up for my bunnies and they can't chew through it

the way that carrier is, though, I wouldn't recommend trying to cover up the rusty parts because that's going to take away almost all the airflow :S


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 14, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking but I would make holes in it for air flow. I just sprayed bleach on the cage  More rust came off.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 14, 2012)

Good luck with the cage and let us know what your dad says.


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh see I don't think that rust looks too bad. I think she'll be fine.

However, I still would encourage you to finish the hutch and pick her up on Sunday  that way you don't even have to worry about it.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 14, 2012)

Ya, I will try to get her then. She would rather I pick up the rabbit on Thurs. but I won't have it finished by then. So I'm going to go ask my dad to help build a hutch, buy supplies tommorow for a rabbit, try to build the hutch, and then get the rabbit before it is too late.


----------



## nc_bunnys (Aug 14, 2012)

Good Luck with Petunia, we expect pictures! Work on the rust as my buns lick the wire on their cage. It is the Petco 2-door dog crate, nothing real yummy looking. I'm betting that when you start the construction, your Dad will help.:biggrin:


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh, there will be photos! 
I will!


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 14, 2012)

Is she cute?


----------



## littl3red (Aug 14, 2012)

Aww! :biggrin: Adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 14, 2012)

She is VERY pretty!!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 15, 2012)

Aww she is a beauty! Love her coloring. Bless her heart, what happened to her ear? And is that a frog next to her?


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh, I just noticed that...
Well I'm confused because she says I need to pick it up Thurs. and if I don't I will mess up sundays schedual...
I don't think I'm prepared to have a rabbit by then. I need to buy stuff, make the cage, ASK MY DAD, and all this other stuff. I feel rushed.


----------



## littl3red (Aug 15, 2012)

Ha... I didn't notice the ear either. That's weird. Teddy was brought in with another fuzzy lop that didn't have ears at all. The hair was weird around where her ears were so I don't think she was born that way, I think they were cut/bitten/torn off... I would have adopted them together but someone adopted the earless one before I was able to adopt. I'm hoping that they weren't a bonded pair, and I also hope that the earless one wasn't adopted by some irresponsible kid from the university as a novelty. "OHEMGEE YOU GUISE LOOK I GOT A BUNNY AND IT DOESNT HAVE EARS!!1!" I can see it now.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 15, 2012)

I asked if he/she had any more people interested. If so, I will tell her that I'm not prepaired enough...
) really bad timing right now...


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

aww 

well, keep working on that hutch - even if you miss out on this bunny, there are plenty of other sweet, adorable bunnies out there waiting to be adopted so I'm sure you'll find another one to love in no time!


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 15, 2012)

If you feel rushed than it is a good idea to wait. I think getting the hutch built and all your ducks in a row is the way to go. I'm sure there is another rabbit out there just for you.

Keep us updated!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 15, 2012)

I think it is a good sign of your maturity and that you are going to be a great bun-parrent that you are willing to wait to have everything prepared. You clearly want the best for the rabbit.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks guys! I will update you!


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh the ear of the rabbit was nibbled on by her brothers and sisters, they thought it was food.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

...

thought it was FOOD?

I'm not even gonna ask, lol


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't know. I hear it happens a lot with rabbits.


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 15, 2012)

I suppose I can't really come up with a good counter-argument to that, considering my darn lop bit me last night. not an anger/fear bite... not an exploratory nibble... just a straight-up *sniff... sniff... chomp!*

she's never done anything like that before, so I can only assume it had to do with me eating a couple biscuits while sitting in the rabbit pen minutes before she hauled off and bit me.

maybe the earless rabbit kept rubbing his ears against food?


----------



## ldoerr (Aug 16, 2012)

I have herd that in commercial rabbitrys where they breed the rabbits for meat that the rabbits often have missing sections of ears because of the other rabbits eating them. My guess is that it has something to do with overcrowding.


----------



## FallenRabbit (Aug 16, 2012)

That is prob. what happened.


----------

